# ROP OWNERS: SIGN IN!! :D



## KevinL

I didn't want to pollute the MiniFAQ/Master Thread with too many random sign ins, preferring to leave that one for questions, but I also wanted to find out how many ROP owners there are. 

Please keep this thread related to sign-in. 
If you have a question about construction, design, or otherwise, try the MiniFAQ/Master Thread. 
Your questions are more likely to be answered there. Thank you!!

This mod has grown far beyond anything I imagined when I first dreamed it up. It was designed to solve some problems we had back then, it's not only solved those, it's outlasted them. These problems no longer exist in their original forms. It's probably even driven some new creations based on it or for it. Thanks to all of you for your votes of confidence!! Even though I may nag at you to use quality cells in your lights from time to time  (I mean well, really! )

So let's start the vote counting!! Just post what you have, and if applicable, a body and battery configuration since part of the appeal is all the different battery packs available.

You may have more than one ROP, feel free to state all of them and claim your place(s)


----------



## KevinL

List will be updated from time to time when I am idle 

#001, KevinL, 4D
#002, KevinL, 2C
#003, lctorana, 4C
#004, robm, 2D
#005, robm, 2C
#006, Luxbright, 2C
#007, KrisP, 6D
#008, KrisP, 2C
#009, Pokerstud, 2D
#010, frisco, 2D
#011,M.S, 4D
#012, M.S, 2C
#013, sgt253, 2C
#014, flashburn72, 2D
#015, MikeSalt, 2D
#016, MikeSalt, 2D
#017, dim_wit, 2C
#018, dim_wit, 2C
#019, FlashSpyJ, 2D
#020, Willabbott, 2C
#021, Willabbott, 2C
#022, adirondackdestroyer, 2C
#023, mdocod, 2D
#024, mdocod, 2C
#025, BSBG, 2C
#026, BSBG, 2C
#027, cdosrun, 3C
#028, drew2001, 2D
#029, drew2001, 2D 
#030, Walt175, 2D
#031, bxstylez, 2C
#032, Valolammas, 2D
#033, MatajumotorS, 2D
#034, JimmyM, 2C
#035, JimmyM, 2C
#036, jimjones3630, 2C
#037, jimjones3630, Eveready 2630
#038, jimjones3630, Eveready 2630
#039, Gunnerboy, 2C
#040, Gunnerboy, 2C
#041, ShaunC, 2C
#042, ShaunC, 2C
#043, Mad1, 2D
#044, Raoul_Duke, 2D
#045, MikeLip, 6D
#046, Beer, 4D
#047, Beer, 2C
#048, KeeperSD, 2D
#049, YAK-28, 6D
#050, YAK-28, 6C
#051, YAK-28, 6C
#052, BigusLightus, 6D
#053, BigusLightus, 2D
#054, BigusLightus, 2D
#055, Daekar, 2D
#056, Lightfantastic, 6D
#057, Lightfantastic, 2C
#058, Lightfantastic, 2C
#059, Aircraft800, 3D
#060, PhantomPhoton, 2C
#061, basill, 6D
#062, basill, 2D
#063, half-watt, 2C
#064, Lichtschalter, 2D
#065, zehnmm, 2D
#066, zehnmm, 2C
#067, brozneo, 2D
#068, brozneo, 2D
#069, cfromc, 2D
#070, Shreklight, 2D
#071, rev11, 2D
#072, mooke, 2D
#073, addictedmatt, 6D
#074, Greg, 2C
#075, Toohotruk, 2D
#076, jwl, 2D
#077, jwl, 2D
#078, jwl, 6D
#079, nightstalker101, 2C
#080, sb_pete, 2C
#081, sb_pete, 2C
#082, sb_pete, 2D
#083, sb_pete, 2D
#084, sb_pete, 2D
#085, Cigarman, 6D
#086, tebore, 6D
#087, Niteowl, 2C
#088, Niteowl, 3C (cutdown to 2.5C) 
#089, missionaryman, 2C
#090, missionaryman, 2C
#091, missionaryman, 2C
#092, missionaryman, 4D
#093, missionaryman, 1970's 5D Wizard
#094, missionaryman, 1970's Rayovac 2C
#095, missionaryman, 1970's Rayovac 2D
#096, horizonseeker, 2D
#097, Scourie, 2D
#098, KE7AYF, 2D
#099, beakman, 2D
#100, FILIPPO, 6D
#101, FatTony, 2D
#102, Wong, 2C
#103, falconz, 2C
#104, falconz, 2D
#105, Per Arne, 2D
#106, InFlux, 2D
#107, Ubi, 2D
#108, djblank87, 2D 
#109, djblank87, 2D 
#110, djblank87, 2D 
#111, Nitro, 2C
#112, gswitter, 2D
#113, gswitter, 2C
#114, Gene, 6C
#115, mr.squatch, 2D
#116, NotRegulated, 6C
#117, Beamshot
#118, divine, 6D
#119, LEDpencil, 4D
#120, 2xTrinity, 2C
#121, missionaryman, ROPZILLA
#122, UnderTheWeepingMoon, 2C
#123, katsyonak, 2C
#124, dulridge, 6D
#125, ElectronGuru, 2D
#126, Lobo, 2D
#127, jugg2, 2D
#128, slo-ryd. 2D
#129, mr.squatch, 3C
#130, cernobila, 2C
#131, cernobila, 2D
#132, WildChild, 2D
#133, ptirmal, 4D
#134, ptirmal, 3D (cutdown to 2 1/3)
#135, davidt, 2D
#136, Empyfree, 6D
#137, RichS, 2D
#138, mr.squatch, 1955 Ray-o-vac Hunter
#139, Strauss, 2D
#140, Strauss, 2C
#141, 2xTrinity, 2D
#142, 2xTrinity, 2C
#143, missionaryman, 2D
#144, saeckereier, 2C
#145, copperfox, 2D
#146, KnOeFz, 2C
#147, Fulgeo, 2D
#148, moontroll, 6D
#149, Nulllogik, 6D
#150, Rayne, 2D
#151, justmyluck, 2D
#152, xcrucialsx, 2D

HUGE thanks to katsonyak for helping me update the last 30 entries!!  :twothumbs


----------



## lctorana

4C, 6 x 4/5 SubC


----------



## robm

2D w/6AA
and
2C w/2x18650 or 2xC LiIon


----------



## Luxbright

2C w/2 x LGDA2E 18650


----------



## KrisP

6D (6 x NiMH D-cells)
and
2C (2 x AW C-cells) on it's way


----------



## Pokerstud

2D Red, FM 6AA-2D, Elite 1700mAH


----------



## frisco

2-Sweet Mac Modded- 6 x NiMH AA

Totally pimped out:

- Stippled reflector
- Finned and grooved
- HA lll
- Shortened
- Tail cap switch
- ModaMag battery holder

frisco

Here is what I do with my ROP

Light painting. Approx 25 seconds f22 
Hasselblad H1 w/ Leaf Aptus75 Digital Back


----------



## M.S

M.S, 4D, 6 x SubC NiMH
M.S, 2C, 2 x AW C-cells


----------



## sgt253

ROP LE


1x 2C Mag
2x 18650 AW protected cells
1x 3854 Pelican "low" bulb
1x anodizing removed tailcap
1x replacement spring


= LOTS OF LIGHT!

Thank you KevinL


----------



## flashburn72

2d w 8/aa
It was my first mod.
so beautiful, no word's
should have sent a poet..


----------



## MikeSalt

ROP 2D Hi w/ 6xAA Eneloops, FM 6AA>2D adapter, FM MOP cammed reflector, Borofloat lens.

ROP 2D Hi w/ 6xAA Nosrams, FM 6AA>2D adapter, FM MOP cammed reflector, Magcharger lens. (Now in the possesion of my girlfriend).


It seems the ROP is very much alive and well. What is not to like though? 700(ish) lumens of quality, guilt free incandescent illumination in one of the best hosts available. Or, indeed, a multitude of suitable hosts.
I find 2D to be the ideal size. I can carry that everywhere in my rucksack. I use it alot more often than I anticipated.


----------



## dim_wit

2C LOLA W/ 2 LG 18650
2C HOLA W/ 2 AW C-cells


----------



## FlashSpyJ

1 X 2D ROP, w 6 NIMH AA Titanium


----------



## Willabbott

2C w/ HOLA running on 2 - 18650's
2C w/ LOLA running on 2 - 18650's


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

2C ROP:
Borofloat Lens
Heavy Stipple Fivemega Reflector
Pelican Low Output Bulb
2x 18650 Cells W/PVC Tube 
Extended HAIII Tailcap


----------



## mdocod

2D ROP high: 6xEneloop in prototype 6AA>2D adapter, Kaidomains lens and SMO reflector are incoming. Using stock lens/reflector in short bursts no problem.

EDIT IN: Just put together a 2xAW17500 powered ROP low in a 2C for fun.


----------



## BSBG

*Two *2C, 2x18650 Li Ion, ROP Low - one pewter one HA Black


----------



## cdosrun

Mine is a 3C mag with:

FM MOP cammed reflector
Borofloat lens
HOLA 
IB1400 123-sized cells.

Andrew


----------



## drew2001

drew2001, 2D, 6 x AA cbp 1650mah, MOP

drew2001, 2D, 6 x AA elite 1700mah, MOP 

Great lights for me. And either one of these above mag's outputs are brighter than my 2C, 2 x C AW 3300mah, SMO, frosted p5761, w/ AW's multi level driver. 

I still need to test/check options to find out why it is less output, as many here say the p5761 should be brighter.


----------



## Walt175

2D with 6AA


----------



## bxstylez

blk mag2C duty-light, [2x] C Li-Ion, FM dual-function cam MOP reflectors

.


----------



## Valolammas

This is going to be a loooong thread... :thumbsup:

I have one ROP. 2D Mag, FM 6AA-to-2D adapter with Sanyo Eneloops, FM MOP reflector and a borofloat lens.


----------



## MatajumotorS

2D Mag, 2s2p 18650 ,20w 6v bi-pin bulb, custom multimode PWM controller, MOP reflector. (upgraded to bi-pin after "melting" problem)


----------



## JimmyM

I have 2.
1 2C Fivemega chrome body, AW Li-Ion C cells, MOSFET switch, HOLA

1 2C Mirage_man HA-III, 2x AW 18650s, 2" deep FM reflector, LOLA


----------



## jimjones3630

Have two ROP LE with 2 xAW C cells in Eveready2630, aspherical period "Walleye" lens, tailcap mod, direct wired tailcap switch. 

ROP LE 2x18650 in 2C host


----------



## Gunnerboy

Mag2C - HOLA | 2 x AW Protected Li-Ion C-cell | Litho #4 HOP

Mag2C - LOLA | 2 x DX Un-Protected Li-Ion C-cell | Litho #6 MS




_KevinL is the "Godfather of ROP"_


----------



## ShaunC

I have two LE's 

2C W/ LOLA cammed mop relector 2 LG 18650's 
2C W/ HOLA cammed smo reflector 2 AW C-Lions

These were my first two mods, done about a month ago.


----------



## Mad1

2D
Modamag MOP reflector camless
Fivemega 6AA > 2D adapter
Hi bulb
Borofloat lens


----------



## Raoul_Duke

2D, 2 x Emoli, FM MOP, Boro float, ROP High.


----------



## MikeLip

6D, Kaidomain cammed MOP, boroflot. Both hi and lo lamps, one in the Mag foam spare lamp thingy. Simple and effective


----------



## Beer

4D HO with 6 Elite 4800 Sub C's, Borofloat, Fivemega Cammed Reflector MOP.

2C HO with 2 Li-Ion C cells, Borofloat, Fivemega Cammed Reflector MOP, Fivemega Deep Tailcap.


Added one to the family...

2D ROP LO - 8AA to 2D from the 'Shoppe' on Enloops using 7 cells. Stock Reflector and Lens. 


BTW, the 4D is brighter...but just barely.


----------



## KeeperSD

I will add mine to the list
Black 2D, FM Dual Function MOP reflector, FM 6AA->2D battery holder, borofloat lens, 6 x Eneloops and at the moment the Hi bulb. :twothumbs


----------



## YAK-28

i have 3 so far. a 6d rop hi, nimh, fm cammed lop. a 6c rop hi, nimh, fm 2" deep cammed. a 6c rop hi nimh fm cammed lop. i also have a 5c rop low with regular alk's if that counts.(still trying to find a good 5c build):twothumbs


----------



## BigusLightus

Red 6D, 10,000 mAh D cells, HOLA, UCL, FM dual function reflector.
Blue 2D, Elite 1700's, FM 6AA->2D adapter, HOLA, FM dual function reflector.
Siver 2D, Eneloops, Kai 3AA->1D adapter x2, Kai reflector.

The 6D wins *EVERYTIME*.:rock:

Yak,
How about a 5C with 6 Elite 4000 mAh sub-C's made into a stick from CheapBatteryPacks? Its about 10mm's longer than 5 regular C's.

Just measured current draw at the tail cap with three different brands of AA batts:

Current draw Pelican 3854 

Eneloop 3.65 Energizer 2500 3.83 Elite 1700 3.94


----------



## Daekar

2D, FM Throwmaster Head, 6AA-2D FM battery holders with Titanium 1800s, ROP HI.


----------



## Lightfantastic

1-6D w/ 10000mah Tenergys, SMO. A light saber retina-burner.
1-2C w/AW Lion Cs, LOP. The duty light. Small light and powerful.
1-2c w/AW Lion Cs, MOP. The backup. powerful wall of light.


----------



## Aircraft800

*5000mAh 2x6AA Stylish ROP by FIVEMEGA* 
*(3D [email protected] machined by FM, quad bored, finned)*
*Borofloat Lens*
*FM HS Removable Cam Reflector*
*12AA Sanyo 2700mAh in a 6sx2p configuration*


----------



## KevinL

Less than 24 hours and already a flood of owners checking in.. I am surprised at how many own more than one! Affordable, easy to build and all kinds of different configurations help, I guess. Interesting to see how popular the 2D and 2C hosts are, too. Thank you all for the support and the kind words 

I have decided to stop tracking battery configurations in the numbered list above, because we could go into infinite detail and I would go nuts trying to keep up  However, this should not stop you from posting as much (or as little) detail as you want in your main post. This way, those who are interested can scan the list and then read the posts. If I moved all the info into the list then that would essentially be me retyping everything you've said.. 

Pictures and all are welcome too if you want to share. You've got it, now flaunt it 

jimjones3630 takes the award so far for 'most unusual host'. What's this Eveready thing?

There are a lot of 2D's. Where are you guys getting your 6AA-to-D cell holders from?


----------



## MikeSalt

KevinL said:


> There are a lot of 2D's. Where are you guys getting your 6AA-to-D cell holders from?


 
I think most of these adapters are coming from FiveMega in the Custom B/S/T forum. It is an absolute peach to use. The charging jack feature means that you do not even have to take the pack out of the flashlight to charge.

My original ROP was in a 6D with 6 NiMH D-cells. However, I later discovered that the Uniross cells I used were basically repackaged AA cells. The quality was poor (made in France) and they could not withstand the abuse at 4 amps. They are now powering a Mag-num Xenon star 6-cell with satisfactory results.

I salvaged the ROP-specific parts of the 6D to build one of my 2D ROPs. The 6D always got alot of negative attention due to its menacing size. 2D does not have this problem, and it is actually EDC-able! In fact, I am writing this from work, with my 2D ROP in my rucksack.

Another good feature of the 2D is the charging facility. With the D-cells, I had no choice but to charge in the trickle charger (16 hours!). With the FM charging adapter, I can use an R/C fast charger to charge the Eneloops in about an hour, and the Nosrams in 40 minutes (charge Eneloops at no greater than 2 amps!!!)


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Phantom Photon 
ROP Hi running 2 AW C Li Ions.


----------



## basill

6D, 2D/6AA Both ROP High.

B


----------



## half-watt

half-watt, ROP w/FiveMega Throwmaster bezel/reflector on a MagLite 2C burning 2xAW C size Li-ion cells.


----------



## KevinL

MikeSalt said:


> I think most of these adapters are coming from FiveMega in the Custom B/S/T forum. It is an absolute peach to use. The charging jack feature means that you do not even have to take the pack out of the flashlight to charge.



Tech discussion redirected to the ROP MiniFAQ thread, click here for reply...

(no, I do not have Mod Superpowers(tm), I just wrote my reply, then cut and pasted it into another thread before I clicked "submit"


----------



## Lichtschalter

black 2D ROP

running on 7 Eneloops and one dummy cell in a FM 8AA>2D adaptor

SMO camless reflector (cammed MOP on its way)

borofloat lens


----------



## zehnmm

Got two:
1. 2D with FM 6aa/2d adapter; usually run low ROP bulb.
2. 2C with 2x AW li-ions; usually with low ROP bulb.


----------



## Brozneo

2 x Mag 2D - One high, one low!


----------



## cfromc

2D, Dual function MOP, UCL, 2 D-size l-ions


----------



## Shreklight

2D copper w/6 AA


----------



## revv11

2D x 6AA with Fivemega Deep Reflector


----------



## mooke

2D with FM 6AA>2D holder,FM cammed MOP,Boro lens,Titanium 1800's.


----------



## addictedmatt

Black 6D with 6 nimh D's


----------



## Greg

Black 2c mag, cammed MOP, 2 AW 18650s, borofloat lens, rop hi bulb.

I absolutely love it.


----------



## Toohotruk

Black 2D, FM 6AA>2D adapter, KD cammed smooth reflector, boro lens, ROP High :rock:

The GF even likes this one!


----------



## jwl

2D Mag, ROP LO, FM 6AA-to-2D adapter with Sanyo Eneloops, FM MOP reflector and glass lens

2D Mag, ROP LO, FM 6AA-to-2D adapter with Sanyo Eneloops, FM MOP reflector and glass lens

6D Mag, ROP HI, 6 CTA D-cells 12,000Mah, FM LS reflector and glass lens


----------



## nightstalker101

2C with 2X18650 unprocted or 2X AW's proctected C


----------



## sb_pete

1 x 2c ROP low (2x18650)
1 x 2c ROP low (3x16340)
2 x 2D ROP low (6x nimh aa)
1 x 2D ROP hi (6xeneloop in FM holder w/ FM MOP reflector and resistance fixed switch)

I think my favorite nightly use light is a 2c rop low with a smo reflector and an acid etched bulb - fits in my back pocket and is brighter than most surefires but with a beautiful SF like beam and long rechargeable runtime.

-Pete


----------



## Cigarman

1 6D ROP

10,000Mah Cells, Hi lamp w/ Lo spare. Borofloat lens, Lightedge reflector MOP.

People were shocked how hot it made their hand when they put it in front. 

Always want to try other designs for kicks with a pewter 4D.


----------



## tebore

6D with FM-MOP. 6D Tenergy cells. Low resistance modded, will blow high bulbs.


----------



## Niteowl

Red 2C High- MOP ref., AW's C-lions, FM tailcap.

HA III 2.5C Low- LS ref., AW's P18650s, PVC sleeve.

Low gets the most use, will probably retire 2.5C and switch to a 2C/C-lions.


----------



## missionaryman

2C HOLA 2x18650 M2 LS Borofloat
2C HOLA 2x AW C LiIon FM 2" Deep Borofloat
2C LOLA 2x18500 Protected SMO LDF UCL
4D HOLA/LOLA 6x4500mah Aero 1/2D + 20mm spacer Litho MOP UCL
1970's 5D all chrome Wizard 6x4500mah Aero C, 85mm Glass lens 85mm silver reflector
1970's Rayovac 2C Bullet LOLA 2x18500 protected
1970's Rayovac 2D Bullet LOLA 6xEnergizer 2500mah Modamag carrier


----------



## horizonseeker

2D w/ 6AA


----------



## Scourie

2D LE 

Rob


----------



## The-David

1 varey badley beeten 2D mag, ROP HI, with Borflo lens running 6AA (energizer 2500ma curentley), both the switch and tail spring have been reworked to minmize restince.


----------



## beakman

Mag 2D (Bored), ROP Low, 8AA-2D Adapter, with 7 NiMH AA (Currently Rayovac IC3 15 minute NiMH) and 1 Dummy AA

Waiting for my aluminum reflectors from Kaidomain so I can build the ROP High.

beakman


----------



## KevinL

And that brings us up to 99 ROPs signed in so far!

sb_pete and missionaryman take the top places for the "ROP addicted" - having five or SEVEN of them.. that's gotta be some kinda addiction 

MM's in a whole new league with seven, plus three exotic hosts!

frisco.. that car photo is amazing. I'm honored!


----------



## FILIPPO

I've got a mag 6D ROP:

6 nimh in D format
mag 6D
HIGH & LOW bulbs
VLOP & MOP reflector from FM

:wave:


----------



## FatTony

Another ROP owner here,

2D (Blue) ROP Hi, medium orange peal cammed reflector, AR Coated lens, resistance fixed switch and tail spring, FiveMega battery adaptor running on Titanium Powermax 1800 AA's.

I did have another 2D ROP but this was sold last week.


----------



## Per Arne

Black Bear's The Rolls Royce Borealis 3D Maglite 
http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/


----------



## KevinL

Per Arne said:


> Black Bear's The Rolls Royce Borealis 3D Maglite
> http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/



No offence, but this isn't a ROP 

I just checked the battery configurations. The website mentions bipin holders (which eliminate the use of the #3854 PR base bulb, which is a prerequisite to qualify as a ROP), plus the light appears to run on 9 cells, instead of a 6-volt system that the ROP is. 

It is a very nice light though, and Juan is a good builder who's been around since the early days. You made a good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wong

1 - mag 2C , HOLA , 2 x AW C LI-ION 

Cheers
Wong


----------



## jimjones3630

regarding exotic configurations. I tried my aspherical lens on ROP HO to increase throw. Sadly, the lens doesn't work so well due to the tip of the bulb sweaps up and projects in the beam.


----------



## falconz

2C body using:

2 x C size Li-on
2 x 18650Li-on

2D body using:

6 x nimh
2 x D sized Li-on (previously)

Thanks for introducing this mod Kev!


----------



## Per Arne

... of curse I have a ROP too, somewhere... :candle:

After some searching I found my red 2D Maglite, UCL glass lens, fivemega's HS dual function M2 aluminum reflector and 6AA to 2D "Rolls Royce" white adapter, 3854 PR base HOLA bulp and six sanyo 1.2V - 2500mAh rechargeable batteries which are now on charging... I hope it works as it didn't the last time I tried it... 

In search for parts, I found my 3C Maglite with some "white" stuff inside most of the tailcap opening and a bad smell  By the way, it was useing Duracell alkaline batteries... 

PA


edit: and it works :twothumbs


----------



## InFlux

frisco said:


> Sweet Mac Modded- 6 x NiMH AA
> 
> Totally pimped out:
> - Stippled reflector
> - Finned and grooved
> - HA lll
> - Shortened
> - Tail cap switch
> - ModaMag battery holder



I have one of those!! They also have a custom heat sink and borofloat lens. I'm actually still on my first lamp!


----------



## divine

My metal reflector is in the mail... the waiting game.


----------



## Ubi

2D
(3AA-1D x 2)
UCL Lens
SMO Reflector

Still waitin for my Eneloops and Maha charger to arrive :mecry:


----------



## djblank87

Just made my first three with the help for a few members here you know who you are.  Thanks guys.

All three are the same:

2D Mag Host (Black)
a) 7.2 volt - 6x Eneloop 2000mAh AA
b) ROP High Lamps
c) 52.1mm borofloat lens
d) Reflectors coming via Kaidoman


----------



## jimjones3630

Must be a record!



missionaryman said:


> 2C HOLA 2x18650 M2 LS Borofloat
> 2C HOLA 2x AW C LiIon FM 2" Deep Borofloat
> 2C LOLA 2x18500 Protected SMO LDF UCL
> 4D HOLA/LOLA 6x4500mah Aero 1/2D + 20mm spacer Litho MOP UCL
> 1970's 5D all chrome Wizard 6x4500mah Aero C, 85mm Glass lens 85mm silver reflector
> 1970's Rayovac 2C Bullet LOLA 2x18500 protected
> 1970's Rayovac 2D Bullet LOLA 6xEnergizer 2500mah Modamag carrier


----------



## missionaryman

jimjones3630 said:


> Must be a record!



I had another old Rayovac Sportsman 3/4/6/7D modular light with a 4.5" reflector that I was going to make a 7D with NTC ROP out of but it's a plastic reflector and only good in very short bursts.


----------



## Nitro

2C HOLA w/2xAW C's







I love the 2C form factor.


----------



## gswitter

ROP HOLA major:
lime green Maglite 2D host

FM 2" deep reflector w/black bezel

borofloat lens
2x AW "C" cells
modamag C-LiIon adapter
green UltraQuip Flash-Cap

ROP HOLA minor:
purple Maglite 2C host
Kiu LP stainless steel bezel

FM VLOP dual-function reflector
borofloat lens
2x AW "C" cells
FM wide stainless steel tail cap
_To be installed: download MagCTower_


----------



## Gene

22 year old Mag 6C, (6X NiMH C), ROP high. Aluminum, small hole reflector, UCL lens and Kiu stainless steel bezel with GID. Love it!


----------



## mr.squatch

Just got my first, currently building 3 more  I feel like an led traitor. lol. 

Bought from Dawg:
2d host with Hola
mop alum reflector
2d->6aa LL battery pack
Freakin Bright! I was not expecting to love it so much. 

Transferred it today over to my blue host so it matches all my other lites. :devil:

g


----------



## LuxLuthor

If someone wants to send me two new ROP bulbs, I can add it to my destructive testing list, and see how their lux compares and at what voltage/amps it flashes. I'll use a Maglite bulb holder. 

Also, I have one of these ROP's using 2 Li-Ion's in 2C


----------



## NotRegulated

6C ROP here with 6 NIMH's.


----------



## Beamshot

Just put together my 1st ROP & all I can say is WOW! Im already thinking of putting together something brighter. *$^# you guys


----------



## Pokerstud

LuxLuthor said:


> If someone wants to send me two new ROP bulbs, I can add it to my destructive testing list, and see how their lux compares and at what voltage/amps it flashes. I'll use a Maglite bulb holder.
> 
> Also, I have one of these ROP's using 2 Li-Ion's in 2C




I offered in another thread to send you a set, you have a PM.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Pokerstud said:


> I offered in another thread to send you a set, you have a PM.



Thanks. To eliminate resistance, I'll check it using a Magswitch bulb holder I just setup. Soldered 14AWG to parts as shown in these thumbnails:


----------



## divine

6D ROP with cammed aluminum MOP from Kai, Tenergy 10,000mAh D's.

It's not as bright as I was expecting it to be, maybe I need to do a switch resistance fix.


----------



## JimmyM

divine said:


> 6D ROP with cammed aluminum MOP from Kai, Tenergy 10,000mAh D's.
> 
> It's not as bright as I was expecting it to be, maybe I need to do a switch resistance fix.


Definitely do the resistance fix. Big difference.


----------



## divine

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## LEDpencil

My first build and still love it. 
4D Red
6 Elite 3600 sub c's
Borofloat lens
Fivemega camed reflector LOP
Rear spring fix


----------



## 2xTrinity

2C Mag:
2x AW LiIon C
Lanyard Ring (acts as spacer to fit extra length cells)
FM MOP Cammed Reflector
Download and MagCTower (stock plastic bulb tower couldn't tolerate heat from extended runtimes on ROP-Hi bulb) 
Flashlightlens UCL

My first hotwire build, and I manged to get a lot of good use out of it. The ability to defocus and use it as a flood light is actually quite nice. Also, it's versatile to have the option of switching between high and low bulbs. 

It's definitely impressed people to see so much light coming from a flashlight that (barely) fits inside a jacked pocket.


----------



## missionaryman

Just added ROPZILLA to my collection...


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

Mine is a 2C ROP-LE LOLA, powered by AW 18650s and tricked out with a download MagRing and MagCTower for constant use. It's now my go to outdoors light.


----------



## KevinL

All updated, I have been very slack  (or rather very busy, moving overseas is no joke.)

Gonna build a friend a 2C or something like that, with protected Li-ions.


----------



## Aircraft800

Did you see the new Li-Ion packs Kai is going to sell? Great for ROP owners!

The new *Protected 2*32600 Pack 5Ah are here!!*(almost, End of Dec.)






Ship at the end of Dec.
- Fit M*g 2D with spring cut-down or FF M*g golden shorty tailspring
- Built-in over-discharge (2.75V) and over-charge (4.2V) per cell
- Allow a maximum of 16A current load
- 5000mAh true capacity
- Battery itself capable of 3C discharge (will post 0.5C & 3C discharge rate table)
- 0.2C - 0.5C charging current
- Packs are built with cells with low and matched internal resistance
- Packs are tested with fully charge and discharge
- Ship in 3.75V per cell
- Built-in balanced charging circuit
- Charge only with FF 8.4V 1A CC/CV Li-ion Charger, or other RC hobby charger (if you know what you are doing)
- Safe for continuous usage, high quality standard backed by manufacturer directly

*Thanks Kai for another great product!*


----------



## Kremer

Alright, my ROP bulbs arrived today, I'm turning my old D mags into ROPs, the 6D is a Hi, the 2D will be a Low. I've de-oxed and used pro-gold on all the contacts and did the resistance mods on the springs. The 6D ROP-Hi starts smoking within a few seconds of being turned on, I can't tell exactly if it's coming from the bulb/potting itself or from somewhere down in the pedestal. It could be the potting burning off or excess pro-gold. I took the reflector/lens off and lit it up in the garage while standing back a few feet, it smoked increasingly for a minute before I was spooked enough to shut it down, nothing seems melted and the pedestal still slides nicely. Does anyone have some experience here with new builds doing this?
~Dougk


----------



## KevinL

Aircraft800 said:


> Did you see the new Li-Ion packs Kai is going to sell? Great for ROP owners!
> 
> The new *Protected 2*32600 Pack 5Ah are here!!*(almost, End of Dec.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship at the end of Dec.
> - Fit M*g 2D with spring cut-down or FF M*g golden shorty tailspring
> - Built-in over-discharge (2.75V) and over-charge (4.2V) per cell
> - Allow a maximum of 16A current load
> - 5000mAh true capacity
> - Battery itself capable of 3C discharge (will post 0.5C & 3C discharge rate table)
> - 0.2C - 0.5C charging current
> - Packs are built with cells with low and matched internal resistance
> - Packs are tested with fully charge and discharge
> - Ship in 3.75V per cell
> - Built-in balanced charging circuit
> - Charge only with FF 8.4V 1A CC/CV Li-ion Charger, or other RC hobby charger (if you know what you are doing)
> - Safe for continuous usage, high quality standard backed by manufacturer directly
> 
> *Thanks Kai for another great product!*



I dunno.. I'm a little concerned about having SO much energy in such a small size. Tolerances, quality assurance, and engineering are exceptionally unforgiving at these levels. I sure hope the protection is all it's cracked up to be!


----------



## LumenHound

As always, time will tell. 
Some, at first, were doubtful about the level of overdrive the ROP HI could take but it is such a robust bulb. If it weren't for KevinL it may have flown under the hotwire radar.

This week I have a 2C, a 2D and a 4D billy-club model. Things change daily. You know how it is...


----------



## KevinL

Time will tell  (just that I don't feel like being the first to find out whether the D cell is safe )

Am building a ROP for a semi-hardcore flashaholic/user. Hardcore would be our stereotypical flashaholic who bothers to learn the ins and outs of lithium ion charging protocol and safety, who pushes the limits, who builds his own. Semi-hardcore would be interested, enthusiastic, capable of taking apart some lights but still prefers to go for the 'easier' options, especially in terms of ease of use. This guy's a slacker when it comes to charging especially 

I'll get him something with protected Li-ions and a decent charger, maybe the new Ultrafire ones from AW.


----------



## katsyonak

ROP LOLA LE:
Pewter Maglite 2C
Kaidomain cammed MOP reflector
Borofloat lens
3854 Pelican "low" bulb
2 x AW C LiIon batteries
AW C Cell Adapter for Mag C Flashlight
MagCTower


----------



## Niteowl

KevinL said:


> .......Semi-hardcore would be interested, enthusiastic, capable of taking apart some lights but still prefers to go for the 'easier' options, especially in terms of ease of use. This guy's a slacker when it comes to charging especially ......



Sounds like me! 


Protected cells and the Ultrafire charger is nice for us short-attention-span types.


----------



## KevinL

Niteowl said:


> Sounds like me!
> 
> 
> Protected cells and the Ultrafire charger is nice for us short-attention-span types.



That's a good idea... I am actually quite glad to have protected cells available, because even if you do concentrate most of the time, it only takes one slipup and things can go badly wrong. 

I'm moving everybody to protected cells nowadays.


----------



## dulridge

6D using 23 year old NiCd cells (5 of the six still give better than rated capacity - still have 7 living out of 10 since 1984). Since these can't get to silly peak volts, no resistance fixes done yet, but I suspect that at least some of the cells are no longer happy to produce more than 4A - I measured 4.3A with the cells fresh from the charger but within seconds current had dropped to 3.6A. Looks like time for some new D cells which are pretty expensive here.

Waiting for the parts to mod a 2D which has already had the resistance fixes done


----------



## ElectronGuru

Built my first ROP last week, I'm totally addicted:
-hand sanded 2D (brush aluminum look)
-Sandwich Shoppe 2D->8AA (8-10 volts)
-8AA Eneloops
-borofloat lens
-KD MOP

I also bought AW dummy cells and a bunch of AA lithium's, but found that 8 rechargeables gives way more light than 6 lithium's. Time for more AW goodies.


----------



## Lobo

A bit late to the game, but guess I should sign in too with my poor-mans(cheapest parts available on all the components) ROP. My first mod and impressingly bright for a couple of minutes (no poor-man ROP is complete without cheap batteries).

Configuration. Mag 2D with 6AA NiMH.


----------



## jugg2

I have a black 2D, with a borafloat lens, Hi bulb, fivemega 6AA-2D adapter, 6 Eneloops, and my Kai reflectors are shipping. Hopefully I will upgrade this light even further with a Philips 5761...:devil:


----------



## slo-ryd

2D
Lux 6AA pack


----------



## mr.squatch

Six rops to date, my newest and favorite so far is a 3cmag with two 18650s. They fit perfectly with no modification other than wrapping the batts a bit to not rattle around in there. Bright and white. I love it. Wrote a review in flashlight reviews forum. Nobody seems too interested. haha. Highly recommended. Feels like an empty host and fits the hand like a dream. 


g


----------



## cernobila

About to set up a 2x C Maglite with 2x AW C cells and 10mm extender, fivemega parts and ROP Low. (can also use 2x 18650 cells in this light with a short internal spring instead of the original spring)

AND, 2x D Maglite with Kaidomain D Li-ion twin pack, fivemega parts and ROP High.


----------



## WildChild

The ROP I built this month:

Pewter 2D Maglite
2 x 6AAto2D adapters (fivemega)
MOP dual functions reflector (fivemega)
6AA Duracell Pre-Charged
6AA Eneloop
UCL

I'm running it with the LO bulb as the HI bulb failed after taking a drop while turned-off... No visible sign of failure, there is no continuity anymore... The solder blob of this bulb melted and was reformed.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Can the new AW protected 18650 fire up the ROP Hi bulb on a single click? I know the C cell Lithium Ions can, so I was wasn't sure.


----------



## ptirmal

I have 2
4D with 6 subc batteries - original design
2 1/3D cutdown from 3D with 4x18650 batteries (2 series 2 parallel)

The latter gets much more use since it lasts about the same as the 4D (about an hour on the high bulb) and the weight of this thing is nearly nothing...


----------



## mr.squatch

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Can the new AW protected 18650 fire up the ROP Hi bulb on a single click? I know the C cell Lithium Ions can, so I was wasn't sure.



It seems to about 75% of the time. The tailcap spring has very little tension on it so I'd like to address that before I say whether the batts are the source of the issue. I'm in the habit of doing the momentary push then full click anyways from a few other lights. Hard habit to break, but it always lights off that way. I hope to spend a lot more time with this light so I may do a few tricks to it to make it perfect. 

g


----------



## davidt

I'm still waiting for my reflector, charger and 2*32600 Pack from kaidomain. The parts finally shipped on the 18th (according to the tracking site). This wait is killing me!

My 2D already has the borofloat and Hi bulb in just begging for the reflector and battery.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

mr.squatch said:


> It seems to about 75% of the time. The tailcap spring has very little tension on it so I'd like to address that before I say whether the batts are the source of the issue. I'm in the habit of doing the momentary push then full click anyways from a few other lights. Hard habit to break, but it always lights off that way. I hope to spend a lot more time with this light so I may do a few tricks to it to make it perfect.
> 
> g



Thanks alot for the response. I think I'll be staying with the low bulb until it is 100% first click on the high bulb. Shouldn't be too long since it can already be done with the C cells.


----------



## mr.squatch

It's more than impressive on the low bulb too, and they say it has an hour runtime as well.  Haven't had any time lately to tinker, I'll post up results once I mess with the tail spring. 

g


----------



## Empyfree

I've got a 6D high output ROP, Big, Very heavy (on 6 x 9000mAH GP cells), and very very bright!


----------



## davidt

Finally got the final parts for my ROP from kaidomain today :twothumbs. I'm using the 2*32600 pack and MOP reflector and the high bulb. I quickly charged the battery to 7.67 volts and couldn't wait any more so I went outside to test it. I lit up stop signs at about 800 feet away (distance according to google pedometer).

Next I took a strip of black newspaper put the lens of the ROP a quarter inch away and the paper started smoking after 4-5 seconds .

Well back on the charger, lets see what this baby can do at full 8.4v charge!


----------



## davidt

Oops double post.


----------



## davidt

Oops double post.


----------



## missionaryman

davidt said:


> Finally got the final parts for my ROP from kaidomain today :twothumbs. I'm using the 2*32600 pack and MOP reflector and the high bulb. I quickly charged the battery to 7.67 volts and couldn't wait any more so I went outside to test it. I lit up stop signs at about 800 feet away (distance according to google pedometer).
> 
> Next I took a strip of black newspaper put the lens of the ROP a quarter inch away and the paper started smoking after 4-5 seconds .
> 
> Well back on the charger, lets see what this baby can do at full 8.4v charge!



I just got the same battery from them and it won't light up the ROP high, cuts off instantly.


----------



## davidt

missionaryman said:


> I just got the same battery from them and it won't light up the ROP high, cuts off instantly.



Well now I have the same problem, the battery lit the hi bulb before now it refuses to lite the high bulb at all.


----------



## missionaryman

davidt said:


> Well now I have the same problem, the battery lit the hi bulb before now it refuses to lite the high bulb at all.



probably because you charged it and the voltage is now high enough to create enough inrush current to make the safety go off - lesson learnt here people: *The Kaidomain 7.2v D cell LiIon packs are not for high current bulbs like the ROP even though he quotes 16amp constant discharge his protection circuitry won't allow 4 amps.*

Sorry KevinL we'll get back on the topic now


----------



## RichS

2D ROP (Black):
- UCL Lens
- Kai SMO Reflector
- Pelican High Output Bulb
- 2x 18650 AW Protected Cells W/PVC Tube
- Bright!!


----------



## Kremer

davidt said:


> I took a strip of black newspaper put the lens of the ROP a quarter inch away and the paper started smoking after 4-5 seconds .



I tried that last night with my 6D on tenergy cells, UCL, Kai SMO reflector. Just a normal piece of newsprint with text on it, not even a black image, it started smoking in under 2 seconds, I diddn't leave it on to see if it would catch because I diddn't want to get in trouble with the wife  

I've seen mention otherwise, but my 6D on hot off the charger tenergy cells is bright as beegeesus :twothumbs, but hasn't popped the bulb yet. The whole light has been de-ox'ed and pro-golded, and has the solder braid spring upgrades done. Either there's a high resistance connection still lurking, or I may have a slightly stouter than normal bulb.
~Dougk


----------



## mr.squatch

My 8th rop is a doozy. Quite possibly the oldest rop in existence  1955 Ray-o-vac Hunter running on two emoli @ 4.05v each. Rop Hi bulb drops right in, has a 3" metal reflector and glass lens. Originally it fits either 8 d cells or one 6v square lantern battery. Two wrapped emoli come in muuuuch lighter, awesome size/shape machine. Not the prettiest beam shape but it does throw farther than any of my others due to the larger reflector. I plan to take the reflector out of the new one (no crack) I have on the way and polish it best I can. Should fix a lot of the crazy beam shape. It's brighter than all but my rop LE. I think I may have a new favorite 







edit: Just to clarify,,, emoli go upto 4.2v, my charger will only take em to 4.05 each. 8.1v is apparently more than enough to make this girl sing. Can't wait to try it on 8.4v


----------



## Strauss

Add me to the list:

2D Mag blue ROP high: UCL lens/ used MOP reflector/ 2x18650 cells in custom sleeve/ custom tailcap with recessed spring/ swtich resistance mod

2C Mag black ROP low: Borofloat lens/ stock reflector/ 2x18650 cells wrapped in construction paper/ cut-down spring in tailcap

My 2C was built as a budget light. I keep it in my car for when I need to spot things far away as it throws well with the stock smooth reflector. I never use it more than a minute or two at a time so I have had no issues with the reflector melting.


----------



## RoyJ

davidt said:


> Well now I have the same problem, the battery lit the hi bulb before now it refuses to lite the high bulb at all.


 
Does it light up on multiple clicks?


----------



## 2xTrinity

missionaryman said:


> probably because you charged it and the voltage is now high enough to create enough inrush current to make the safety go off - lesson learnt here people: *The Kaidomain 7.2v D cell LiIon packs are not for high current bulbs like the ROP even though he quotes 16amp constant discharge his protection circuitry won't allow 4 amps.*
> 
> Sorry KevinL we'll get back on the topic now


I believe 16A may be the "trigger" point for the safety cutoff. It's the same problem as trying to run AW C-Cells with the Mag 5761. Inrush current when the ROP-Hi bulb is high enough to trip short circuit protection, but if you can soft-start, the pack will work. In the case of ROP-Hi I found that even the resistance in my 10A multimeter leads was enough to light it. That means it's possible to install a NTC Resistor in series with the bulb (do a search for "NTC") and have it work reliably (and with lower chance of instaflash). Once it _does_ light, I find it actually runs whiter (less sag) than my AW C-Cells, so it's not like the cell is incapable of powering the ROP entirely.

I found another trick that works as a stop-gap: first shine a _different_ bright incandescent light into it, then switch the "Kai" light on. That will heat up the filament enough for the pack to light up, and it will look like your one torch is "lighting" another one.


Anyway, that makes my third ROP:

2C 18650 ROP-Lo, Kai MOP reflector
2D Kai-Pack ROP-Hi, Kai MOP reflector
2C AW "C" ROP-Hi, Fivemega MOP reflector (this reflector is better)

I'm considering using a brighter lamp with the Kai pack, as I don't need >1hr runtime. 5761 with Kiu Adapter, and NTC wired into the body of the light (rather than a kludgy tack-on to the tailcap spring) seems like a better application.


----------



## missionaryman

the great thing about this pack is that it should light both the ROP and the 5761 with very little to no sag but when you add the NTC you add voltage drop so it's a wasted exercise, the longer run time is not a valid argument because after 20 minutes either ROP high r 5761 will get too hot to run safely on LiIon


----------



## missionaryman

I have another ROP to add to my list, and this is a follow on from the last thread:

Mag 2D Pewter
Kai MOP
Kai lens
SL-12 Soft Start NTC
Kai 7.2v 5000mah 32600 LiIon pack
Pelican 3854 High 1.5hrs/Low 2.5hrs
MagNum Star 5D Xenon 5.5hrs

Measured voltage at the bulb - 8.35v with NTC fitted


----------



## missionaryman

mr.squatch said:


> My 8th rop is a doozy. Quite possibly the oldest rop in existence  1955 Ray-o-vac Hunter running on two emoli @ 4.05v each. Rop Hi bulb drops right in, has a 3" metal reflector and glass lens. Originally it fits either 8 d cells or one 6v square lantern battery. Two wrapped emoli come in muuuuch lighter, awesome size/shape machine. Not the prettiest beam shape but it does throw farther than any of my others due to the larger reflector. I plan to take the reflector out of the new one (no crack) I have on the way and polish it best I can. Should fix a lot of the crazy beam shape. It's brighter than all but my rop LE. I think I may have a new favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Just to clarify,,, emoli go upto 4.2v, my charger will only take em to 4.05 each. 8.1v is apparently more than enough to make this girl sing. Can't wait to try it on 8.4v



Awesome - love the vintage mods, double up the cells for run time, you got plenty o' room in there. Love it


----------



## saeckereier

2C LE Edition running Low bulb


----------



## copperfox

Just finished my first ROP tonight, the pelican bulbs finally arrived after being on order for over a month. :shakehead

2D Mag, black
Borofloat lens
Fivemega cammed MOP 10.5mm
Fivemega 2d -> 6AA
Eneloops
switch spring fixed with solder wick
hobby charger for the fivemega holder

My brightest light so far (by a lot), makes all my LEDs look dim and blue :sick2:

I happy!


----------



## KnOeFz

Sign me up :thumbsup:

Proud owner of a black Mag 2C 

running a ROP High
on 2 unprotected 18650's 
a camless FM VLOP reflector
boro lens
homebrew tailspring


----------



## divine

KnOeFz said:


> Sign me up :thumbsup:
> 
> Proud owner of a black Mag 2C
> 
> running a ROP High
> on 2 unprotected 18650's
> a camless FM VLOP reflector
> boro lens
> homebrew tailspring


Be careful with those unprotected cells!


----------



## Fulgeo

Add me to the list;


2D Mag
ROP Hi bulb
Borofloat lens and UCL Lens
Fivemega cammed MOP 10.5mm
Fivemega 2d -> 6AA
Eneloops and Sanyo 2700

Have since made two 2D Mags with AW1111 and two 3D Mags with AW1185. Love the AW1111 lamp. Whiter than ROP Hi bulb, longer run time. 

Happy Modin!


----------



## moontroll

I have a 6D with NIMH cells,its a thrower,blower of a light,and a 2D with 6 NIMH AA cells,light Steple relector that I absoultly love. ROP Lights are a great mod,and am thankful that I found them here,what a great place to hang out.


----------



## Nulllogik

Finished my 6D ROP. 

KD MOP reflector, 6 Tenergy NIMH D's, ROP High Bulb

Thinking about getting a KD smooth...


----------



## Rayne

2D Mag, blue
ROP Hi
Borofloat lens
5Mega LOP cammed reflector
Sanyo 2500


----------



## justmyluck

I can finally add my name to this list!

2D black ROP-HI, 6xEneloops

I'm still working on this project, but it is in fact a usable light now that I've picked up the Eneloops. Am using KD's 3AA to D right now, and I know that is hurting me slightly.

Been a fun build so far!

Eric


----------



## xcrucialsx

2D 
ROP bulbs
UCL lens
Fivemega cammed reflector
Fivemega 8AA adapter
Running 7 eneloops and 1 AW dummy.


----------



## nbp

My first ROP:

2D Mag, Pewter
Pelican HI bulb
UCL lens
Fivemega cammed MOP reflector
mdocod 2D>6AA adaptor
eneloop 2000mAh

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Scarbear

I own a:

2 D
FM-Holder 6AA to 2 D
Titanium Nimh High-Discharge-Cells
Kai's MOP and Smooth Reflektor
UCL Glas by Lighthound

regards Olaf


----------



## Lunal_Tic

The big one on the left is a FM creation running 12 Eneloops and a ROP high in a 3.5" reflector. The red is an ROP low on 2x18650s. Not pictured is a regular 2C Mag running 3xCR123s, ROP low and a MOP reflector.







-LT


----------



## Mark620

Black 2D MAG
Fivemega MOP reflector 
Fivemega 6AA > 2D adapter
Fivemega lens
ROP Hi bulb
2000 mAh Eneloop
spring fix
charger for adapter


----------



## Swagg

2D ROP Black:
Boro Lense
Kaidomain MOP reflector
Kaidomain 3AA to 1D battery adapter 2x
6 2700mah Titaniums
Buts-a-cap
Kiu Bezel with blue glow

The Kaidomain battery adapters melted together so know I will go with a different set-up.


----------



## Chrontius

My ROP saved my bacon on a pool repair a couple days ago. Sun was down, Malkoff was blinding me with backlash, and I couldn't get a partner to hold the light far enough back so I would get even illumination. >_>

Out came the ROP-low, fully defocused, and suddenly nothing was too bright, nothing was too dark. Plumbing happened much faster after that.

It's a 2D with Kai D lithiums and mostly Kai parts, but it's a dedicated ROP-low right now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## allburger

2D ROP with 6 eneloops and KD mod reflector and KD lens


----------



## Stereodude

I have 2 ROP's:

*Pewter 2D Maglite*
KD 15mm MOP reflector 
Fivemega 6AA > 2D adapter
UCL Lens
ROP High Bulb
6 x 2000 mAh Eneloop
Spring Fix

*Pewter 2C Maglite*
KD 15mm MOP reflector 
AW 10mm "C" mag extender
UCL Lens
ROP High Bulb
2 x AW 3300mAh "C" cells
MagCTower


----------



## copperfox

Stereodude said:


> *Pewter 2C Maglite*
> KD 15mm MOP reflector
> AW 10mm "C" mag extender
> UCL Lens
> ROP High Bulb
> 2 x AW 3300mAh "C" cells
> MagCTower



Stereodude, That is VERY similar to mine, only mine is black, not pewter, and I'm using a borofloat window. My AW extender is currently out getting anodized, so I had to rig up a copper wire so that I could use the light. Isn't the 2C form factor with AW cells and the MagCTower a great combo? :rock:

Edit: Almost forgot, I also did the switch spring resistance mod using solder wick.


----------



## Stereodude

copperfox said:


> Isn't the 2C form factor with AW cells and the MagCTower a great combo? :rock:


Yeah, it's pretty sweet! :naughty:



> Edit: Almost forgot, I also did the switch spring resistance mod using solder wick.


I will probably start with the tailcap resistance mod. Or does that only affect the D cell mags?


----------



## uluapoundr

I have two ROP:

*Nickel plated FM 2C Host w/ charging jack:*
UCL lense
KD 15mm MOP and SMO reflector
Pelican High bulb
Mosfet modded switch
2 KD C li-ion or 2 18650
Deep tailcap w/ short spring w/resistance mod.

*Red 2D Mag:*
UCL lense
KD 15mm MOP cammed reflector
Pelican High bulb
6AA Duracel 2640mah
tailspring resistance mod
switch resistance mods


----------



## m13a8

Blue 2D mag, borofloat lens, camless LOP reflector from the sandwich shoppe, 6AA > 2D adapter from mdocod 

Energizer NiMH's right now, looking for eneloops.


----------



## Dawg

3D 12aa 7.2 volt battery holder, bored host and 12 eneloops ROP high, Then a 2D 6aa battery holder ROP high with 6 eneloops.


----------



## Crenshaw

im SGD$100 away (maha+8 imedions)

:hairpull:

Crenshaw


----------



## Izual73

Mag 2D Silver
ROP Hi bulb
KD SMO reflector
KD lense
6 Eneloops
6AA > 2D adapter from mdocod


----------



## starburst

TWO ROP mod's

2C cell Mag
2 Aw C cell's
Short tailcap
Boro lense
MOP reflector
ROP/LO

2D cell Mag
2 Emoli 26mm dia. Cell's
from batt. tool pack
Tailcap Mod
Boro lense
MOP reflector
ROP/Hi


----------



## VF1Jskull1

Red 2D
Fivemega MOP Cam/camless reflector
Fivemega 2D->6AA adapter
Borofloat Lens 
Solderwick tailspring mod

(Have both ROP Hi&Lo bulbs and a WA1111 bulb)

Currently have ROP Lo bulb installed.


----------



## Crenshaw

I AM SIGNING IN

ROP 2D
Kai SMO Cammed reflectr
DX Glass Replacement Lens (UCL will come later)
Fivemega 6AA>2D
6 x Imedion 
HOLA (i have 3 spares..)

unfortunately, my maha charger doesnt work, i will have to go back down to the store tomorrow....how annoying..

i have another problem too, while i was smoking the hola, it got really hot, i thought nothing of it, until i removed the bulb, the solder blob at the base of it appeared to have partially deformed! it now is flat, like the bottom of the bulb holder in the maglite...

Crenshaw


----------



## -V-

ROP 2D in plain ol' black.

FM reflector
FM battery adaptor
ULC lens
Eneloooops
Currently w/Lo bulb

Me love it long time.



-V-


----------



## KeyGrip

Finally able to sign in!!

*ROP 2C*

2C MagLite

2x LiIon C cells from AW

Extender

Borofloat window

Smooth reflector on the way!


----------



## Lexus

Pewter ROP 2D with Kai D lithiums.


----------



## jabe1

Pewter 2C
AW 18650
Kai 15mm MOP
Boro lens
[email protected] C ring kit from Download
ROP low
(haven't tried the high yet, put it together 20 min ago!)


----------



## Chrontius

Time to update mine to reflect current upgrades.
*Black 2D Mag ROP-hi*
2D black host
Fivemega battery holder
Golden Shorty Kai tailspring, battery-side end ground down with a Dremel to a smooth tip that won't gouge the old lithium-ion Ds.
Kai antireflective window
Kai MOP ROP reflector, small opening
6 Eneloops charged on a Maha BC900


----------



## ZardHex

Pewter Mag 2D ROP-Lo
KD alu cam/camless reflector
Borafloat lense
2-trustfire protected 18650's in makeshift plastic tubing
partial switch resistance/tailcap/spring mods

compared to alot of the builds represented on this thread, mine isnt so much impressive...but it has found its place in our home as THE go-to light for most outside/inside use(except for the looooong range lighting handled by my big/bulky POB)...i wish i could justify spending more money on better batteries/charger to get my hi-bulb to work, but the lo-bulb's less demanding current requirements and lower heat make it a very handy and reliable light...plus its always nice to surprise non-flashaholic people with something much brighter than _their_ $15 mag


----------



## AxeMan

ROP HI
[email protected] 2C w/10mm extender
AW C-cells
Modamag MOP
borofloat


----------



## abarth_1200

Dont have all the parts yet but they are on there way

Red 2D with ROP hi
6 eneloops in mdocod adapter
FM2 SMO
Tailspring resistance fix
Switch resistance fix
UCL lens


Silver 2D with ROP lo
KD MOP
Resistance fix
UCL or magcharger lens, whichever is tougher

One for throw one for flood/dog walking, just need the bulbs now


----------



## santza

pewter m*g 2C
AW extension
2X AW LiIon "C" cells
UCL window
stock reflector :sigh:
ROP-LO bulb

still waiting for kai SMO & MOP cam/camless to arrive.


----------



## abarth_1200

oops sorry


----------



## abarth_1200

:twothumbs got my bulbs today, man do they put out a lot of heat,


----------



## Chongker

Think this thread deserves a bump..

Just got all the parts for mine today:

Black 2C (can't find one in pewter here)
AW C cells
Extender,
LOP reflector from Litho
Borofloat lens
Hi-bulb


Gonna start some resistance mods once I read up on how to do them :devil:


----------



## bridgman

Two ROPs normally, although temporarily running the low bulb in the 2D :

- green 2D mag, 6xAA pack (CBP1650), high bulb, MOP reflector, glass lens

- black 2C mag, 2x18500 (AW), low bulb, MOP reflector, glass lens

Doesn't look like resistance mods etc... are going to happen until I retire, and every time I buy a new light my retirement gets that much further away :shakehead


----------



## Blindasabat

I started with a 3D Mag ROP WITH A 6AA holder.
I then got a 2C Mag to put 3xCR123 into. actually worked better, but not recommended.
then I got 18650's and a spacer kit to space the tailcap out a few mm. Works very nice and guilt free.
I got some potted WA 01274 bulbs and use them and the Pelican bulbs in the 2C.
I also found that the WA01274 in a cheap old plastic 2AA Panasonic light with 2x14500 works well as a sleeper. Nobody expects it to be so bright because it looks like a kid's toy with pastel blue plastic.


----------



## Badger_Girl

After a bit of trial and error, I finally got my ROP working really well (I think). It holds up well against my friend's 3D Malkoff triple drop-in. 

-Black 2D Mag.
-Modamag 6AA-2D holder.
-Elite 1700's.
-Hi bulb with bottom half frosted (armour etch cream).
-Modamag MOP reflector (I reamed the hole out myself on a drill press with .323" drill bit). I also have the LOP version.
-Borofloat lens.
-One random washer acting as focus shim.
-No resistance mods.

Next up is a Mag85 as soon as I get the 9AA-3D holder.


----------



## chewy78

-Blue 4D Mag
_Borofloat Lens
_ 6 Tenergy 3800mah SC cells charged on MAHA 808M /spring reversed
-1 Piece pvc pipe
-Kaidomain SMO reflector
-Pelican 3854 High bulb
-no resistance mods


----------



## Illum

gee, where was I when I built my ROP

2D Black maglite
FM MOP Cammed reflector
ROP high installed with low under the spring
Borofloat window from Lighthound
FM 6AA-2D adapter
6xEneloop AAs

My first hotwire...since then I've continued built only 1185 hotwires
I have 2 mag85s and a M6=1185 since then:nana:

not a ROP but it may be a good idea to some
I have two 2D Evereadys that uses 6AA-2D adapters and overdrives a krypton 4D PR lamp [4.8V], it seems to handle the voltage quiet well:nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Mag 2D FM SMO 2x18650 Boro lens. Mag 2C FM SMO 2xAW C w/ extender ring Boro lens. Mag 2C FM MOP 6 Eneloops UC lens.


----------



## Wattnot

I'm halfway done with my 2C. I'm waiting for the lens and lamps.

After hearing about all of the methods and techniques for fitting batteries, I came up with my own (I didn't read this whole thread so sorry if I wasn't the first!!).

I'm using 2 Emoli cells which are slightly shorter than standard, protected 18650's. I wasn't crazy about having to sand/scrape the bottom of the tailcap and I wasn't crazy about not having any spring tension . . . so I modifed an old P60 type spring. It makes contact where the stock spring would, on the clean part of the top of the tailcap. However, this spring goes down into the tailcap and bends in at the bottom to grab contact with the batteries AND offers a little bit of spring tension too. The batteries fit right through the middle of the spring. I tested it with a volt meter and it seems to hold contact very well.

I'm looking forward to firing this puppy up!!


----------



## beretta771

(2) 2D ROP 6 eneloops, boro lenses and a KD MOP in each.


----------



## GTi474

3 total:

1 2xD, 6AA > 2D holder from the sandwich shoppe, Cammed Kai SMO, Kai lens, running 2400mAh's

2 2xC, 2x18650's, Kai SMO, Kai lens.


----------



## jerry i h

Noticed something really interesting about the perceived brightness. I have a 6D M*g with the 3854 bulbs compared against a Quadlight for comparison. The LO uses alkys, the HI uses NiMH or NiCds (since the HI will flash when you stick alkys on 'em). 
LO + old-ish alkys = less bright than Quad
HI + NiCds = more bright than Quad
WAIT: before you jump to conclusions, I had NiCd's in the 6D with the HI. OOC, replaced the HI with the LO bulb but still using NiCd's.
Hey, this was almost as bright as the HI bulb. Conclusion: the brightness of the ROP is more dependent upon the amps your batts pump out (and resistance fixes, I assume) than whether you are using HI or LO bulb, just use good rechargeables. 
Problem: my D NiCd's are living in my EL WOF. To power the ROP, I have to pick up another set of D NiCd's or NiMH's.


----------



## grateful1

Newbie here with a new ROP:

Older Mag 2D

Borofloat 52.1mm x 2.0mm - flashlightlens
6AA > 2D - fivemega
Cammed MOP - fivemega
Hi/Lo lamp - fivemega
Eneloops 2000mA - Thomas Distributors

I'm having a problem with the reflector seeming to sit too high - the lens bezel only screws down to the o-ring...ugh!

Very  lamp - being my first BRIGHT LIGHT....I'm very pleased.


----------



## copperfox

grateful1 said:


> I'm having a problem with the reflector seeming to sit too high - the lens bezel only screws down to the o-ring...ugh



With the head off of the body, first install the reflector into the head, then install the bezel, then screw the entire head onto the body.


----------



## grateful1

copperfox said:


> With the head off of the body, first install the reflector into the head, then install the bezel, then screw the entire head onto the body.


 
Thanks!

That didn't work. 
We had to machine the bottom as well as the top(bezel seat area?)...ALOT!

It was hitting the bottom of the head and when we lowered the bottom of the reflectorin, the top part was hitting the bezel seat.

I'm glad we have a shop here, my co-workers were of great help!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

My "new" ROP...Low bulb in a 1933 chrome Ray-O-Vac "Bullet" flashlight with a 5M 6AA to 2D adaptor.






Courtesy of flashlightmuseum.com


----------



## defblade

2 2D ROPs, both running 6 AAs (in 8AA holders with bypasses for the missing cells, so they fit in unbored tubes). Resistance fixes done and a variety of reflectors + heads available


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Toohotruk, if you could really build a ROP out of that light you really should be on the "highway to hell".LOL


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## jasonck08

So the ROP high and low bubls fit into a stock mag just fine no mods needed, except for reflector and lens? Then battery holder?


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep.


----------



## Per Arne

Hi,

What is the runtime useing Pelican 3854 Hi or Lo with 2x 18650 protected Li-ion vs 2x C-Li-ion :thinking:

Thanks! 

PA


----------



## Kabible

Black 2C Maglite
3854 Hi
FM2 New Gen MOP
UCL
Download's [email protected] and [email protected]'C' kit
2x 18650 cells from Ryobi battery pack


----------



## Gunnerboy

Per Arne said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the runtime useing Pelican 3854 Hi or Lo with 2x 18650 protected Li-ion vs 2x C-Li-ion :thinking:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PA




Assuming you're talking about AW-brand cells, in brand-new condition, the theoretical runtimes are:

LO
18650 = 69 minutes
26530 = 104 minutes

HI
18650 = 31 minutes
26530 = 46 minutes

In practice, you'll probably get 15-20% less runtime.


----------



## Per Arne

Thank you for your reply Gunnerboy :thumbsup:

I have just put together a new Maglite 2C;
- Fivemega's Hybrid FM2 Aluminum Reflector 12.7mm MOP
- Glass Lens, Borofloat I think...
- Maglite 6-Cell Mag-num Star Xenon Lamp (230 Lumen ?)
- 2x AW's 18650 Protected Li-Ion 3.7V-2200mAh Rechargable batteries
- Download's 2x 18650 Tube for Maglite 2C body
- Fivemega's SS Wide/Deep C-Cell Tailcap for 18650 Batteries

Seems to work perfectly 

Does anybody know what runtime I can expect with this set-up? Maybe I should stick with a 3854-lamp?

Thanks,

PA


----------



## copperfox

I want to talk about hotspot shape.

First of all, I know that the Pelican bulb filaments (both high and low) are transverse (horizontal). I know that this can produce an elongated hotspot, sometimes referred to as having "batwings." I've tried the Kaidomain MOP and both the previous gen and the current gen FM MOP reflectors. With each one these, at tightest beam focus I still get slight batwings (elongated hotspot). I have already adjusted the alignment of my bulb to ensure that is is jutting straight out into the reflector by bending the rim of the PR can. I can defocus the light just slightly and I get a round hotspot, but this unfortunately diminishes throw.

I tried the stock Mag reflector in bursts and to my surprise I didn't see the "batwings." Is this because the larger opening of the stock reflector isn't reflecting those batwing artifacts forward? And as a related question, will a small opening (~8.4mm) SMO reflector show the batwings?

I want maximum throw out of my ROP-HI, but I also want a perfectly round hotspot. Is this possible, or do I simply need a bulb with an axial filament?


----------



## moontroll

2D with 6-AA NIMH's little ROP with a lite Stepple Reflector.6D with 6-DD NIMH's big ROP with a lite Orange peel Reflector.


----------



## copperfox

copperfox said:


> I want to talk about hotspot shape.
> 
> First of all, I know that the Pelican bulb filaments (both high and low) are transverse (horizontal). I know that this can produce an elongated hotspot, sometimes referred to as having "batwings." I've tried the Kaidomain MOP and both the previous gen and the current gen FM MOP reflectors. With each one these, at tightest beam focus I still get slight batwings (elongated hotspot). I have already adjusted the alignment of my bulb to ensure that is is jutting straight out into the reflector by bending the rim of the PR can. I can defocus the light just slightly and I get a round hotspot, but this unfortunately diminishes throw.
> 
> I tried the stock Mag reflector in bursts and to my surprise I didn't see the "batwings." Is this because the larger opening of the stock reflector isn't reflecting those batwing artifacts forward? And as a related question, will a small opening (~8.4mm) SMO reflector show the batwings?
> 
> I want maximum throw out of my ROP-HI, but I also want a perfectly round hotspot. Is this possible, or do I simply need a bulb with an axial filament?



Follow-up:

I bit the bullet an ordered a Fivemega 12.7mm SMO mag reflector. The results are mixed. It does throw slightly further (not much) than the MOP, but it also yields more hotspot artifacts than I was hoping for. Using the SMO, the hostpot on tightest focus still show the batwings and it still looks a bit oval and oddly-shaped. This could be because the bulb is not exactly in the center, but it would have to be off by tenths or hundreds of a milimeter because it looks centered to me. I think a VLOP would be a good compromise. Also, a completely frosted bulb (by using armor etch cream) in a SMO reflector yields a slightly more diffuse beam than using an unfrosted bulb in a MOP. At this point I am leaning towards using the MOP because it has a slightly smaller opening (fewer lumens lost) and because of the lack of hotspot artifacts. I guess I'll have to live with the oblong hotspot. The search continues. 

Can anybody compare the beam/hotspot of a ROP using a Fivemega MOP reflector versus a similarly-bright bulb in a SF KT4 turbohead?


----------



## Templar223

Count me in.

2-D, 6-C, 6-D.

Two of each. Great light for beginners to mod.

And yes, it's still a good light.

John


----------



## mikevelarde

5D + FM SMO 12.7mm reflector+ 6 size C nicad+ 3854 HI = 

4D + FM MOP 8.38mm reflector + 6 sub C nicad + 3854 HI = 

mikevelarde


----------



## JasonH

2x2d and 1x2c


----------



## AKDoug

ROP 2D Hi MDOCOD 6AA>2D adapter, FM MOP cammed reflector, ucl lens

It's my first mod and about to build a [email protected]


----------



## ktafil

Hi,

After a lot of reading for about two months on this forum I got the fever. I must to bring an updated life into my maglites. 

Here is my ROP:

A very used 2D mag.
A magcharger lens (glass)
A MOP reflector
A ROP HI bulb
Low resistance fix on the switch assembly
A 6AA>2D adaptor home made
6 Ansmann 2850mAh AA cells
tailspring resistance fix

The result:
A lot of light
A 4.15Amp draw on the tailcap with fresh batteries
Now after 20mins use still 3.88 Amps on the tailcap

I am very happy with the results. After a 20mins run the 2D got quite hot. When I opened the head, there was this heat smell coming from the lamp. I could not discover any melting parts so far.

Can anybody confirm that you can run the ROP in a 2D as long as the batteries keep it going? The 2D has the D in front of the serial number.
I already have been thinking about some kind of heatsync to get the heat away from the switch into the body.
Any idea how to (don't want to re-invent the wheel!)

Ktafil


----------



## ktafil

Here it is, my 4D ROP.

From head to tail:

A very used 1990 4D maglite
A glass magcharger lens (had that already in before the ROP)
A medium orange peal reflector
A ROP - HI bulb
A 'low resistance fix' on the switch
6x 5000mAh sub-c cells
A PVC pipe to fit the Sub-C size cells in the D-tube
A customised original tailspring
































The light is again even brighter than the 2D ROP.
From the tailcap i pull 4.5Amps on fresh batteries!


----------



## Juggernaut

My no-name Sears $1.19 plastic 2xAA light. It uses 2x unprotected 14500 cells and powers the HI-ROP bulb, that’s right the high one! I only run the light for very short amounts of time, and if I destroy the reflector / it’s self, they cost less then one SF CR123 battery, and I know, I know you should never pull 5C out of an Li-ion, but hey it works for me and the batteries aren’t to expensive “lets just hope they will stay together:duck:!”


----------



## KiwiMark

ktafil said:


> A very used 1990 4D maglite



I think you mean "A very abused 1990 4D Maglite" 

I have a 6D ROP high - good solid torch with plenty of light, blows away the standard bulb by a very large margin. Currently using some 10 year old 4000mAh Ni-Cd cells, but I have four fairly new 10000mAh NiMH cells so I might buy 2 more and use them, they should be good for around 2 hours of run time. Hopefully new NiMH cells aren't too much higher in voltage than my old Ni-Cd cells and no 

I also have a 2D ROP Low - very useful torch with good light at a nice colour (fairly white), power comes from a 2xD Li-ion pack from KD. Should run for a couple of hours. The Li-ion pack fried my spare ROP High bulb, but the ROP Low is a bit more tolerant of the voltage.

I have used KD Aluminum light orange peel reflectors and flashlightlens.com UCL glass lenses. I have a more powerful bi-pin hotwire and am planning a couple more even brighter hotwire projects (including a 180W to 190W firestarter) but I like my ROP torches for less extreme, more everyday useful purposes. Bright is fun, but bright enough + 2 hours run time = useful torch.


----------



## glockbob

2D ROP

6AA to 2D Holder-FM
Glass lens-FM
MOP Reflector-FM
HI bulb-FM

6 Eneloops NiMH batteries-Amazon

Just put it all together tonight and was amazed at the light that this [email protected] now puts out.


----------



## Brizzler

Recently got the batteries to power up the ROP I snagged on the MP a few weeks ago:


Pewter 2C Mag
cammed, metal MOP reflector
glass lens
Download's 18650 kit and Mag ring
Powered by 2x IMR18650
My first Mag mod and I love it!


----------



## ElectronGuru

In the middle of building a set of bi-pin configurations for my new IMR cells (with both Mag and Surefire), out came a new unplanned favorite (and second) ROP:

Mag 2C
IMR26500 x2
KD Reflector (MOP)
Boro Lens
3853 High (7.2 volt) bulb​

My father-in-law was so taken that he bought it before the paint was even dry (half a charge cycle)
Parts on order for another...

So thats
1 - GWK, 2C
1 - ElectronGuru, 2C


----------



## ma_sha1

*Three special ROPS flanked in between 2 mag 1Ds *
(Taller Mag 1D runs on 3x17670, triple P7 build in progress, shorty is sub 1D Lime Mag P7 With tail switch). 

*First:*


1976 Kel-Lite 2C/ROP Hi/2x DX C- Li-ion (25500)
2C kel-light is super duper extreme rare.
Converted to ROP High with a DIY Teflon Bulb holder.
*Second*


1940s Eveready 2D/6x Eneloops/ ROP Lo
This model has a metal PR bulb holder/metal rerflector.
Can do ROP with Stock bulb holder. Extremely easy mod, plug & play.
 
*Third*


1940 Bond 2D Bronze/6x Eneloops/ Screw bulb EQ of ROP low (GH44)
The only flashlight made of Pure Bronze that I am aware of.


----------



## rockz4532

2D ROP-LE

Homebrew adapter
2x17670 AW Li-ions
ROP Low bulb
Stock reflector
DX Glass lens

Probably the cheapest ROP ever... 40 bucks for everything except the mag.


----------



## Mjolnir

2D ROP LE, also with homemade adapter, a medium OP reflector with an 8.3ish mm opening from KD, a glass lens from KD, and a horribly mutilated stock spring that is almost completely flat.
For batteries, I have been using 2400 mah trustfire 18650s, as well as a few laptop cells that can (sort of) stand up to the load.


----------



## MemphisMagD

2d
Hi Bulb
Mega's 6AA-2d adapter
UCL Lens and camless SMO reflector
Currently Sanyo 2700mah NiMh batteries, getting eneloops soon
Also going to bore out the body with a brake hone for the 8aa-2d adapter thats on the way, gonna run 7 cells and a dummy.

Have done a bunch of resistance mods, both springs, and lots of pro-gold. About to de-anodize tail cap and replace the tail cap spring with the rubber hose and copper braid mod.

Will probably get a bi-pin to pr adapter and start trying bulbs like the 85 soon.


----------



## racer7

Built several but converted some to 1111.

Still using
1) A 2D converted to ROP H powered by 7 Eneloops in an older style 8 cell holder. Body is NOT bored.

2) A 6 D NiMH ROP H - the CLUB.

No remaining ROP LE's - all converted to something else.


----------



## The Dane

2C Mag:

2x C LiIon
KD MOP reflector
DX glass lens


----------



## ^^Nova^^

I have a few. One original recipe 4D ROP-H with 6 sub-c cells, one 2D with 6AA-2D holder (3854L) and one 2C with 2x26500IMR cells (also 3854L, the H will flash). Hoping to make a regulated one so I can run 2 Li-Ion "D" cells in a 2D for major runtime without worrying about batteries going bad. Also have plans for a few more ROP-L builds, it is fast becoming my go to light. Brighter than the small LED's but not so bright that it is not useful.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## ElectronGuru

^^Nova^^ said:


> and one 2C with 2x26500IMR cells (also 3854L, the H will flash).



The 3853H is good with this setup


----------



## Mjolnir

I just got a 3853 bulb set, and I am using the high in my ROP with 2 18650s (not IMR) until my IMR 26650's come (which SHOULD be any day now...), and it is still very bright, although it is hard to compare it directly with the 3854L, since I only have one host for them.


----------



## Short and Round

Just finished my first R.O.P.

Used the following:
1. sandwich Shoppee 6AA to 2D adaptor
2. Sandwich Shoppe MOP reflector.
3. Borofloat Lens from Lighthound.
4. Duracell Whitetop rechargables.
5. Pelican Big D bulbs from Lighthound.

Did not have a nice beam at first. There was a large hole in the middle. I just unscrewed the head until the beam looked good and will put some O rings in to tighten it up. Looks good now!!


----------



## ^^Nova^^

So your reflector has no cam on it then? This causes the stock bulb holder to spring all the way out as far as it can go and it won't focus properly (as you have found out). 

You have 2 options to fix this. You can shim the bulb by using some washers around the bulb, between the ring that does up to hold the bulb in and the base of the reflector which will give you a fixed focus but allow you to screw the head on further. The other option (and my preferred one) is to lock the bulb slide about 2/3 of the way down to the base. To do this, remove the switch from the body and undo the little brass roller from the bulb slide assembly, find a drill the same size as the groove the roller runs in and drill a hole 2/3 the way down the groove, off to one side then screw the roller back into the bulb holder through the new hole. The holder is now fixed in place in the new hole. This allows the head to screw on further but still gives you the ability to focus by screwing the head in and out as the bulb holder no longer moves up and down.

If you pull the mag switch out, you will see what I mean, it is kind of hard to explain. There are some pictures around here somewhere that explain it better, I'll see if I can find them.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Mjolnir

I am now using the IMR 26650's. They work well with the 3853 high bulb and 3854 low bulb. I have tried the 3854H bulb with the cells at around 4 volts, and it did not blow. The 3854L has a much better beam than the 3853H, but isn't as bright.


----------



## Jay T

^^Nova^^ said:


> If you pull the mag switch out, you will see what I mean, it is kind of hard to explain. There are some pictures around here somewhere that explain it better, I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nova



Rather than cut a hole I cut a little slot, the one on the left was too deep. The one in use on the right was just right.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

Nice pics there. There is one the same (with a slot not a hole) but with a D mag switch somewhere here, can't find it though.

Cheers,
Nova


----------

